# Poll: Dubstep



## PandaCuber (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you like dubstep?


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 19, 2011)

Needs moar poll.

(I know you're probably making it at this moment  )


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Needs moar poll.
> 
> (I know you're probably making it at this moment  )


 
How do i fix??


----------



## emolover (Nov 19, 2011)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olji (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, I can listen to it, but then I mainly listen to this style, nice music to chill out a bit to.
Mainly listens to most genres in electro, house and trance though.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 19, 2011)

emolover said:


> EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

This but with more Ws


----------



## Escher (Nov 19, 2011)

Phear Phace - Talk Dirty is lol.

Modern dubstep as a genre sucks ass, there are some good tracks by Camo & Krooked that I guess count as dubstep, but it's mostly just made by students who know nothing about music and somehow got signed from their crappy Soundcloud accounts.

Burial is where it's at for what dubstep used to mean :3

Also, D&B in general is way better (Netsky <3).


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 19, 2011)

I like it, but I rather d&b..


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 19, 2011)

No, not really. However, I think it can be neat when put in the right atmosphere and timing and shtuff, but not generally.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Olji (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes said:


>


 
Can apply to complextro too...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 19, 2011)

Dubstep gives me cancer.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 19, 2011)

Not really. There are a bunch of songs I don't mind, but it's not something I like to listen to regularly.

Pic related:


----------



## Dene (Nov 19, 2011)

Real men listen to dnb


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 19, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Dubstep is cancer.


 
Fixed.


----------



## mmitchev (Nov 19, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> I like it, but I rather d&b..


 
Agreed.


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm surprised some people don't know what it is. To clear it up it's every sound that is not present in a normal song put together. Probably one of the most annoying types of music in my opinion.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 19, 2011)

Dubstep is fricken amazing !


----------



## Owen (Nov 19, 2011)

Dub step is a thud man walking up and down the stairs


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 19, 2011)

I love dubstep. And how they dance . Its amazing.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 19, 2011)

If skrillex counts as dubstep then i love it. I really am nub at music


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 20, 2011)

no.


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 20, 2011)

Please add a "Some" option.
Because "yes" doesn't really describe it. (I only like Skrillex), and "no" would be lying.
But I very much like Skrillex.


----------



## Olji (Nov 20, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> If skrillex counts as dubstep then i love it. I really am nub at music


 
Skrillex makes dubstep, but he also makes electro, have not listened to him that much so I don't know if he makes even more genres.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 20, 2011)

I am a huge dub fan

Skrillex is probably the biggest dubstep artist at the moment.


----------



## Escher (Nov 20, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> I am a huge dub fan


 
This kind of dub?


----------



## choza244 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ohh, I love dubstep, but I love even more D&B.


----------



## insane569 (Nov 20, 2011)

i dont count skrillex as dub
i love dub but only cause of the faze clan using it in their vids
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5s5lFx_UxI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfaPTf6IwRY&feature=relmfu


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 20, 2011)

insane569 said:


> i dont count skrillex as dub
> i love dub but only cause of the faze clan using it in their vids
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5s5lFx_UxI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfaPTf6IwRY&feature=relmfu


 
Skrillex definately makes some dubstep, including: Scary monsters (and nice sprites), rock n roll (will take you to the mountain), equinox (first of the year), and Hey Sexy Lady remix.

However, this is good quality dubstep right here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJzfTZlEl40&list=PLA0F678E5236F846F&index=31&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Mal (Nov 20, 2011)

I LOVE DUBSTEP!!!


----------



## aronpm (Nov 20, 2011)

No I do not like dubstep it is bad


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 20, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Skrillex definately makes some dubstep, including: Scary monsters (and nice sprites), rock n roll (will take you to the mountain), equinox (first of the year), and Hey Sexy Lady remix.
> 
> However, this is good quality dubstep right here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJzfTZlEl40&list=PLA0F678E5236F846F&index=31&feature=plpp_video


I don't know what it is, but I can't find a single UKF artist I enjoy listening to.

I've listened to a ton of dubstep artists, and none of them even come close to the originality that Skrillex has. I dunno why, it just all sounds generic to me.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 20, 2011)

Funny, from what I hear Dubstep has been on the go for like 8 years, but it's only the last few months that I've started hearing everyone talking about it.
I don't really listen to electronic music, but I totally love the DigitalCorridor's Dubstep Guns video.
Seems like a style of music that is perfectly suited to trailers and motion graphics, so I'll go for a 'yes'.
(though I hear it's not cool to like it cause it was an underground sound that is now popular)


----------



## Olji (Nov 20, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Skrillex definately makes some dubstep, including: Scary monsters (and nice sprites), *rock n roll (will take you to the mountain)*, equinox (first of the year), and Hey Sexy Lady remix.
> 
> However, this is good quality dubstep right here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJzfTZlEl40&list=PLA0F678E5236F846F&index=31&feature=plpp_video


 
Note: Rock N' Roll (Will Take You To The Mountain) is an electro song.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Nov 20, 2011)

Skrillex is normal. Most of other dubstep is ****, too mainstream/gangsta these days, and everyone needs those ****ing wobbles or dumb vocals.
I like some underground wobbly dubstep, classic one and deathstep is kind of ok too.(Artists like Mantis)


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 20, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> I don't know what it is, but I can't find a single UKF artist I enjoy listening to.
> 
> I've listened to a ton of dubstep artists, and none of them even come close to the originality that Skrillex has. I dunno why, it just all sounds generic to me.


 
That is dubba johnny, and especially in that song he's extremely original. Other artists that are amaziinggg are bar 9, flux pavillion, and noisestorm.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 26, 2011)

The artists that I like are:
Skism, Doctor P, Nero, Zomboy, Bar 9 and Rusko
There are more but I cant remember


----------



## 4. (Nov 26, 2011)

I listen a lot to bands like The Doors, Hendrix Experience, Led Zeppelin, Velvet Underground, Pink Floyd, Janis Joplin etc... I hate all electronic genres except dubstep. It's just crazy enough to be enjoyable  House and Trance are too similar to mainstream pop. Hardstyle is crap and everything with a "Euro" in front of it should never have been made. But there is one thing I hate about dubstep. Why does everyone add these autotuned chipmunk voices to their songs? IMO vocals usually ruin dubstep songs.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree with the above posts about vocals. The background isn't too bad, I respect it. The vocals, which are auto-tunes, pitch changed, distorted, effect crazy are over the top and ruin a possibly good dubstep song for me.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 28, 2011)

This is sickkk


----------

